# What OS on your Dedicated Servers?



## NodeBytes (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been thinking about switching to a new OS on my dedi at WSI just to try something new.

What OS do you run on your Dedicated Servers? Why do you use that OS? Is your server in production use?


----------



## drmike (Sep 26, 2013)

Debian.

I do have lingering Ubuntu installs out there though.


----------



## fixidixi (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm mostly using debian (yeah I'm lazy) and it serves me well. (still using squeeze in 'production', wheezy on desktop&laptop etc)

However the dedi im currently setting up going to have centos because it's a requirement by cpanel (which i hate but clients need it)..


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Sep 26, 2013)

You say you want to try something new, do you mean something new as in Debian/CentOS or something like SUSE or Slackware - something that's not too common.

If your up for it you can run http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=dvl


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 26, 2013)

I have CentOS 6.4 x64 on my Dedi at WSI. I run CentOS on all my VPSes as well (except one Debian one which I don't use much).


----------



## Tux (Sep 26, 2013)

Mostly Debian, but I'm managing dedis running Ubuntu and CentOS.


----------



## XLvps (Sep 26, 2013)

Centos 6.4, Windows 2012 Server, FreeBSD 9.1


----------



## Mun (Sep 26, 2013)

VMWare ESXi with debian vms. 

Mun


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 26, 2013)

Centos 6.4.


----------



## HDPIXEL (Sep 26, 2013)

Centos 6.x x64, Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## hzr (Sep 26, 2013)

freebsd 9.1

debian 7

ubuntu 12.04.3

couple win2012.

despise rpm-based distros.


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (Sep 26, 2013)

Always Centos for production stuff,

Do need to get more hands on with FreeBSD though as that is used at my day job.


----------



## fisle (Sep 27, 2013)

I get sad if I have to use anything but Debian.


----------



## blergh (Sep 27, 2013)

freebsd & debian mostly.


----------



## johng (Sep 27, 2013)

FreeBSD. Love it.


----------



## Increhost (Sep 27, 2013)

Years ago we had a Gentoo Node, it was fun at the time 

Cheers


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 27, 2013)

Debian everywhere.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 27, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1 for a majority of my machines, Alpine for the HA Phone System, and a stripped to the core CentOS for VMs.


----------



## swammy0037 (Sep 30, 2013)

Linux is best os on dedicated server


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 30, 2013)

@swammy0037 - Which Distro/Flavor?


----------



## Kakashi (Sep 30, 2013)

ESXi , why restrict yourself to only one ?


----------



## datarealm (Oct 1, 2013)

We default to CentOS 6.x for our new dedicated server clients.  For hosting purposes though we have been evaluating CloudLinux and that is looking quite promising...


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Oct 1, 2013)

Usually CentOS.


----------

